# Japanese Air Raids on Australia



## Micdrow (Jul 20, 2008)

Found this interesting web site on Japanese Air Raids on Austalia by dates with info. Thought a few of you would be interested in this site.

Japanese Air Raids in Australia

Enjoy


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep an excellent website Paul. Highly recommended if your interested in Australians in WWII.


----------



## <simon> (Sep 23, 2008)

Fantastic site!

Thanks for posting it Micdrow!!


----------



## Gman (Nov 1, 2008)

Here is some recommended reading on the subject from Wydawnictwo Publications (Polish, I believe- but with English subtitles).


----------

